# 1994 NISSAN 300zx SPEEDOMETER PROBLEM!!!



## badboyz2nv (Sep 10, 2006)

First of all im a newbie..

Second of all, I was driving to work the other day and noticed that my Speedometer went off. I kept hitting the dash just to make sure it wasnt stuck but that wasnt doing the trick.. 

2 questions..
1. Where is the Speed Sensors EXACTLY located on a 94 nissan n/a 300zx 
2. If that really is the problem..

Everything else seems fine, the gas guage,Oil,rpms,Steering everything seems fine..I never paid much attention to the mileage, if that doesnt go up, i dont know if its a good thing or bad if i want to sell my car! lol.. 

anyways I really would appreciate one of your nice fellas to help me out..PLease guys!


----------



## js9krcr01040 (Dec 10, 2005)

The speed sensor is on the tranny IIRC. Here is a link to the online Service Manual. Everything you need to test the sensor, find the sensor and replace the sensor should be in there. Good luck!

Online Nissan 300ZX service manual


----------



## apudapus (Sep 8, 2005)

your steering will be stiff at low speed if your speed sensor is bad.

if what you say is correct (everything seems fine), then the problem is in/to your gauge cluster.


----------



## 21nemesis (Sep 29, 2006)

I have this same problem, but the mile and trip meter stop turning as well, and the car surges when I come of the gas pedal. Someone on another forum said it may be the alternator that needs to be replaced.


----------



## cameron40420 (Jun 10, 2004)

21nemesis said:


> I have this same problem, but the mile and trip meter stop turning as well, and the car surges when I come of the gas pedal. Someone on another forum said it may be the alternator that needs to be replaced.



I also have a speedometer and odometer that both dont work. Steering is somewhat stiff at low speeds, so i think it must be the sensor, and I'll order and replace it after this winter. I've read were if the odometer works sometimes, such as in my case, it might be a loose cable or something. What forum were u in that said ur alternator needs replaced? I'm no expert, but if the alternator goes bad then ur car tends to die as u drive it cuz it drains the battery. I've been in a car where the alternator went out, first the radio stopped workin and then the lights dimmed, then the car died and it rolled to a stop on a busy road. Talk about a buzz kill.


----------



## 21nemesis (Sep 29, 2006)

cameron40420 said:


> I also have a speedometer and odometer that both dont work. Steering is somewhat stiff at low speeds, so i think it must be the sensor, and I'll order and replace it after this winter. I've read were if the odometer works sometimes, such as in my case, it might be a loose cable or something. *What forum were u in that said ur alternator needs replaced?* I'm no expert, but if the alternator goes bad then ur car tends to die as u drive it cuz it drains the battery. I've been in a car where the alternator went out, first the radio stopped workin and then the lights dimmed, then the car died and it rolled to a stop on a busy road. Talk about a buzz kill.


My mistake, the forum was this one. Here's the link...

Link to Thread


----------

